# Fightnews big picture thread!



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Jobs I've done in 2011 and up


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty clean! I could eat off that! Is there any solder in those joints?


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> Pretty clean! I could eat off that! Is there any solder in those joints?


Thanks bro yeah there is. it didn't leak. trying to do more pics


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

fightnews said:


> my phone


Rotary?




Looks like some nice work so far...

Gotta add a Doubleyou tee eff for the above pic.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Post a pic of that CW leak when you find it...Before and after.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

fightnews said:


> jeez are these pics all disappearing?i give up


 I think that one dissappered when I thanked you nice cap and chain hose bibs though!:blink:


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What code do you use?


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> What code do you use?


massachusetts


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some great looking work.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Forced to use old pumps. Lame those pumps and strainers have been insince the 50's. Cheap skates


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

cut from the other day


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

great pics what is the building a hospital?


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

pilot light said:


> great pics what is building a hospital?


It's a nursing home for nuns. Water heater is from a Panera bread downtown Boston.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How'd you get that cut?


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> How'd you get that cut?


I was trying to cut a plastic divider out of an organizing case. I was using 1 of those 5 inch razor blades brand new. very careless since I was thinking about the possibility of it happening but decided I'd be careful.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice solder joints no dog balls any tips!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

fightnews said:


> cut from the other day


Them some mighty hairy legs for such a pretty face.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are some clean solder joins, good job man

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

They do look great!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I been at this a LLOOONNGGGGG time . Share your solder secrets PLEASE !


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Cal said:


> I been at this a LLOOONNGGGGG time . Share your solder secrets PLEASE !


Speaking only for myself, I've always worn cotton jersey gloves when soldering.

I flick the dangling booger away with a finger just before the solder solidifies.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Speaking only for myself, I've always worn cotton jersey gloves when soldering.
> 
> I flick the dangling booger away with a finger just before the solder solidifies.


I use a rag with a soap and water mixture on it, cleans the joint and gets the booger off at the same time.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

draw a heavy line with a pencil on an upside down joint, the solder will go to the pencil mark and stop because of the surface tension.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> draw a heavy line with a pencil on an upside down joint, the solder will go to the pencil mark and stop because of the surface tension.


 No way I understand but really?:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> No way I understand but really?:blink:


Yes.

Wiping the joint with a bleach rag before you hit it with a torch also works.

I've always pre-assembled most everything and then wiped it down with a bleach rag before even firing up the torch.

A lot of the 'ick' you see on soldered joints is due to the over application of flux. Clean it up beforehand and you won't see the scorch effect so common in most soldering jobs.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Yes.
> 
> Wiping the joint with a bleach rag before you hit it with a torch also works.
> 
> ...


 I looks pretty nice too! I remember we were discussing plumbing as art that knowledge is the art! I will try this out! Thanks alot!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> draw a heavy line with a pencil on an upside down joint, the solder will go to the pencil mark and stop because of the surface tension.


Lead poisining was the main concern of my mentor so we only used felt pens on potable water systems.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Agreed to clean excess flux before cooking, just enough even heat to melt solder. After solder has cooled and fitting is still hot wipe down with wd40 sprayed cotton rag. I guarantee you will never cook without wd40 rags. Also i use white cotton gloves or jerseys.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Agreed to clean excess flux before cooking, just enough even heat to melt solder. After solder has cooled and fitting is still hot wipe down with wd40 sprayed cotton rag. I guarantee you will never cook without wd40 rags. Also i use white cotton gloves or jerseys.


Cotton make a a big difference.

I remember when our supply houses went with polyester to save a few pennies.

What a disaster that was.

I order cotton jersey gloves by the case from Grainger these days.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Soap/water rag, makes a pretty clean joint

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Cotton make a a big difference.
> 
> I remember when our supply houses went with polyester to save a few pennies.
> 
> ...


I buy the white cotton gloves by how many are on the shelf at a time at 7/11 the brand is called 'pug'.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> I buy the white cotton gloves by how many are on the shelf at a time at 7/11 the brand is called 'pug'.


I've done that a few times myself.

They always look at you funny when you bring them up to the counter.:laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Soap/water rag, makes a pretty clean joint
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


IMHO just some constructive criticism my observation only is the fitting looks shiny and new looking. The solder splatter is messy and can be avoided by wiping excess flux, what's do is only flux the pipe and not the fitting twisting half a turn. The darkness of the solder is caused by you shock cooling and is illegal in UPC code here. I will walk the walk as soon as I solder or braze any fittings this week and post a photo.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I also used a different brand of flux, so that might have made a difference.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

The brand of flux and clean brush, wiping after sanding pipe and cleanliness of pipe and joint will make large differences in solder joints looking flawless.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> IMHO just some constructive criticism my observation only is the fitting looks shiny and new looking. The solder splatter is messy and can be avoided by wiping excess flux, what's do is only flux the pipe and not the fitting twisting half a turn. The darkness of the solder is caused by you shock cooling and is illegal in UPC code here. I will walk the walk as soon as I solder or braze any fittings this week and post a photo.


Shock cooling can lead to metallurgical crystallization -- Basically a lack of adhesion.

Those are the weeping leaks -- And also the hardest to find.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't do any of those things. Sometimes I wipe the hot flux before applying the solder but it's not critical. I think heat control and starting at the top are big. Use the cup as a guide for a straight line. Also Heat the joint enough to take the flame away then concentrate on applying solder. add heat as needed but only do 1 thing at a time. Then it's just a steady hand and the right amount of solder.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Shock cooling can lead to metallurgical crystallization -- Basically a lack of adhesion.
> 
> Those are the weeping leaks -- And also the hardest to find.


yes and it blackens the joint.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

did this today. just a 3\4 line nothing important.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

fightnews said:


> did this today. just a 3\4 line nothing important.


Nice joints.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

fightnews said:


> did this today. just a 3\4 line nothing important.


Nice.

I'd offer more praise if you hadn't put me off by being such a dick in dealing with constructive criticism from your peers.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'd offer more praise if you hadn't put me off by being such a dick in dealing with constructive criticism from your peers.


Please I didn't start anything. People dish it out then they can take it. What constructive criticism did I get? I got insults....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you spend any time doing plumbing or are you just walking around taking pictures ???


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I wish more people would take pride in solder joints. It's such a simple thing to make clean. I flick any drips with my thumb, and vertical joints with fitting on top i heat first, wipe excess flux and then apply solder. No flux dripping and no solder dripping.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

fightnews said:


> I don't do any of those things. Sometimes I wipe the hot flux before applying the solder but it's not critical. I think heat control and starting at the top are big. Use the cup as a guide for a straight line. Also Heat the joint enough to take the flame away then concentrate on applying solder. add heat as needed but only do 1 thing at a time. Then it's just a steady hand and the right amount of solder.


 I've done this for years ,,and yet mine aren't bad ,, but look like crap compared to yours ! 
Maybe i should open my eyes ,,,, :laughing::laughing:


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

oldschool said:


> do you spend any time doing plumbing or are you just walking around taking pictures ???


50/50


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Nice joints.


I prefer a bong


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

some of today's work. i didn't do the half inch in the back


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

fightnews said:


> some of today's work. i didn't do the half inch in the back


Damn nice job, what kinda flux u use?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Damn nice job, what kinda flux u use?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I use utility flux. pretty much everyone here does. its pretty standard


----------

